# Surge but no Surge pay?



## UberXCali (Jan 30, 2016)

This is strange, in San Marcos area today it was surging 1.5x-2.1x. I accepted two rides there and got the regular price instead of the surge price. 

Yes, the pin was inside the surge zone. Does anyone mind explaining this to me? Thank you!


----------



## Pinnacle12 (Jan 30, 2016)

Happens to me too. I was in a 2.0x area and I only got regular fare....I feel like I'm getting screwed!


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man (Dec 25, 2015)

Uber will always say, that the Rider App updates 1st then it might take a min or two for the Partner app to update. This happen to me on New Year's Eve, I was like how did it go from 6x surge to normal...


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

If the incoming ping doesn't state the surge multiplier, then there is no surge multiplier, and you are a fool for taking the ping at the rates Uber is paying—doubly the fool for taking it while driving a Mercedes-Benz.


----------



## Pinnacle12 (Jan 30, 2016)

Do Uber pings "always" state the surge multiplier if there is one?


----------



## Pinnacle12 (Jan 30, 2016)

Lyber Dan said:


> Uber will always say, that the Rider App updates 1st then it might take a min or two for the Partner app to update. This happen to me on New Year's Eve, I was like how did it go from 6x surge to normal...


That's total bullshit I think. They should update our app at the very same time they update the riders app!


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Pinnacle12 said:


> Do Uber pings "always" state the surge multiplier if there is one?


Only if there is a surge multiplier.


----------



## UberXCali (Jan 30, 2016)

Greguzzi said:


> If the incoming ping doesn't state the surge multiplier, then there is no surge multiplier, and you are a fool for taking the ping at the rates Uber is paying-doubly the fool for taking it while driving a Mercedes-Benz.


It seems like someone is quite sore from a prior thread. It's not my problem that you cannot afford one. You, sir, are the fool for making assumptions. Are you aware that at a college campus, the trips are usually to the campus marketplace/neighboring apartments and back? Therefore, it is extremely lucrative per mile. You do not waste any miles on going back and you stay within the area (5 mile radius, max). Since there are many college students without cars, the demand in such locations is equally high as well.

Let me know when you're done trying to jab, buddy. It's not going to work because of the fact that you assume and go for the bait rather than analyzing and giving a logical response that accounts for the various variables of a situation.

Thank you for mentioning that the Surge multiplier must be present on the incoming ping, I was not aware of that.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

LOL. You have so much to learn, junior.


----------



## UberXCali (Jan 30, 2016)

Greguzzi said:


> LOL. You have so much to learn, junior.


If I learned from you, I would be driving a Prius and a Jeep. No thank you, I have higher standards. :/


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

I make money at this, junior. I laugh at all those who do stupid things that ensure that they lose money.

Oh and that ******atron 3000 avatar of yours.









Pop me some bicep, bro.


----------



## UberXCali (Jan 30, 2016)

Greguzzi said:


> I make money at this, junior. I laugh at all those who do stupid things that ensure that they lose money.
> 
> Oh and that ******atron 3000 avatar of yours.
> 
> ...


You may, but certainly not enough to enjoy the luxuries in life. Uber is chump change compared to what an actual job with education grants you. You can continue arguing and attempting to troll, but at the end of the day...I'm better off than you and I take great satisfaction in knowing that. 

I'll be done Uber within a dozen days or less, meanwhile you'll still be holding onto it (Uber/Lyft) and trying to profit because you need the extra money.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

This is not my only job, junior. And you have no idea what situation I am in.

When Uber/Lyft stops making me good profit, I will walk away. #nogreatloss.

Pop me some bicep, bro!


----------



## UberXCali (Jan 30, 2016)

Greguzzi said:


> This is not my only job, junior. And you have no idea what situation I am in.
> 
> When Uber/Lyft stops making me good profit, I will walk away. #nogreatloss.
> 
> Pop me some bicep, bro!


You've given enough details for me to form a general idea. Anyways, if you do fine, that's great. I don't see why you should spew hate on anyone that can afford some luxuries that you cannot.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

LOL.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Greguzzi said:


> If the incoming ping doesn't state the surge multiplier, then there is no surge multiplier, and you are a fool for taking the ping at the rates Uber is paying-doubly the fool for taking it while driving a Mercedes-Benz.


I have to agree



Pinnacle12 said:


> Do Uber pings "always" state the surge multiplier if there is one?


if its a surge, always



Pinnacle12 said:


> That's total bullshit I think. They should update our app at the very same time they update the riders app!


I mean just look at the ping coming in, if it doesn say surge, don't accept



UberXCali said:


> Are you aware that at a college campus, the trips are usually to the campus marketplace/neighboring apartments and back? Therefore, it is extremely lucrative per mile. You do not waste any miles on going back and you stay within the area (5 mile radius, max).


what is your pay per mile? sounds like all u get is min fare



Greguzzi said:


> I make money at this, junior. .


it is possible to make money. what's your rate per mile?


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Lmao!!! I remember when I was a new driver.


----------



## MrBear (Mar 14, 2015)

Pinnacle12 said:


> Do Uber pings "always" state the surge multiplier if there is one?


I've had 2 surge rides and yes it did show on the ping the it was 1.9. And I did not get paid for,surge. I've talked to many others wheremthemsame is happening. Bcustomer service is worthless on this, they tell me I was not in surge area. It said on my ping it was 1.9

We are getting screwed


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> I have to agree
> 
> if its a surge, always
> 
> ...


My market is $1.35/mile.


----------



## UberXCali (Jan 30, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> I have to agree
> 
> if its a surge, always
> 
> ...


My pay per mile is .90 cents per mile and .10 cents per minute. Yes, you do get minimum fare but the beauty of it is that the places these students want to go to are a 1-2 miles away at most. Thus, you end up making more per mile through the minimum fares. After I drop the passenger off, I frequently have someone else requesting a ride as well.

If you do end up getting someone that's further away, no big deal. Although lately, I've been doing uberSelect whenever possible. Made $130 in 1.5 hours total with UberSelect (give or take, I'd have to check my trip history).


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

UberXCali said:


> My pay per mile is .90 cents per mile and .10 cents per minute. Yes, you do get minimum fare but the beauty of it is that the places these students want to go to are a 1-2 miles away at most. Thus, you end up making more per mile through the minimum fares. After I drop the passenger off, I frequently have someone else requesting a ride as well.
> 
> If you do end up getting someone that's further away, no big deal. Although lately, I've been doing uberSelect whenever possible. Made $130 in 1.5 hours total with UberSelect (give or take, I'd have to check my trip history).


Oh yeah? Is $130 gross or net? And what percentage does Uber take for select?
As of now I'm calling BS. You cant do but so many rides an hour. 4 tops, even with crappy 1-2 mile trips. You not getting back to back non stop pings.

Post the trip history....


----------



## UberXCali (Jan 30, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> Oh yeah? Is $130 gross or net? And what percentage does Uber take for select?
> As of now I'm calling BS. You cant do but so many rides an hour. 4 tops, even with crappy 1-2 mile trips. You not getting back to back non stop pings.
> 
> Post the trip history....


$130 is gross. Uber takes 20-25
20-25% for select if you accept X calls as well. The Select trips are typically airport runs..


























These are Select trips that I could find, 1 hour 30 minutes as I've written and the fare is listed as well.

EDIT: I just did the math, they take 25%. It's still a far better pay than UberX. I get about 1 Select a day. I could probably get more if I stayed within the wealthy areas. I'll gather some data to see if staying in wealthy areas generates more Select requests.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

UberXCali said:


> $130 is gross. Uber takes 20-25
> 20-25% for select if you accept X calls as well. The Select trips are typically airport runs..
> 
> 
> ...


1 select a day??? sheesh
And I thought you got $130 all in one 1.5hour timeframe
But yeah you got some long trips, those tend to be more profitable, esp since select pays a bit more

But back to 1 select a day......that takes all the ummph out of being select


----------



## UberXCali (Jan 30, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> 1 select a day??? sheesh
> And I thought you got $130 all in one 1.5hour timeframe
> But yeah you got some long trips, those tend to be more profitable, esp since select pays a bit more
> 
> But back to 1 select a day......that takes all the ummph out of being select


No, no! I wish, haha! I should've been clearer about that. Although I did get an Uber run today all the way to LAX...unfortunately I had to let it go due to RL priorities. 2 hour drive, it would've been an easy $150-170. :/

Yeah, it really does. However, I like to think of Select as Surge..as it has similar pricing to a 2X Surge. Again though, I'll try staying in some areas that are more wealthy to see if more people are going to opt for UberSelect.


----------

